

Box offers 50GB of free cloud storage to Android users - glennwiz
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-19736_7-57384454-251/box-offers-50gb-of-free-cloud-storage-to-android-users/

======
lubos
This deal is useless. You get 50 GB but no desktop client for syncing (that
costs extra $$$), so if you want to upload your 50 GB through clunky web-based
interface, be my guest.

~~~
ch0wn
Back when I had a look at box.net, they provided a WebDAV interface to the
storage, so it should be easily to integrate with most devices and
configurations.

~~~
ch0wn
There even is a FUSE adapter for it: <http://code.google.com/p/boxfs/>

------
PhilRae
"Looking for free, reliable cloud storage?Dropbox offers 2GB, while SugarSync
gives you 5GB. "

I would rather pay a very measly $5 a month for 50GB for the reliability that
the company I use has a stable business model and is likely to be around in 2
years time.

~~~
davej
They're not some kind of overnight start-up, they've been around since long
before Dropbox.

------
znq
"Now for the bad news: Box doesn't do file-syncing the way Dropbox and
SugarSync do. There is a desktop component called Box Sync, but it's available
only to Business and Enterprise account holders." #fail

------
TheHunter
You can mount your account with WebDav for free and bypass the web interface
on the desktop. <https://www.box.net/dav>

------
StavrosK
Is there a good, encrypted cloud storage provider? I'm subscribed to SpiderOak
but it's not very good. I'm not sure if that's because the problem is
inherently hard, but it has a lot of trouble even syncing, it freezes a lot,
etc.

~~~
codesuela
<http://www.wuala.com/>

~~~
StavrosK
Oh god, I love you so much right now. Does it work as well as dropbox? I'm
installing it now.

~~~
codesuela
I've used it on both Windows and Linux and sync works pretty much flawless.

~~~
StavrosK
I just looked at the forums and it doesn't use inotify, it just polls every
minutes :/ That's pretty sucky, I have code and repos I need to sync and they
have thousands of files. Polling that every minute would be hell.

~~~
codesuela
I've solved that problem by stashing everything older away in rar archives.
Sorry you've ran into problems though. I have 400MB/50k files in my sync
folders I haven't had any problems yet. Now that you've mentioned it I noticed
that that Wuala spikes to 10% CPU load every few seconds. But I don't notice
any performance impact (does not impact avg. load either). This is with all
files in an encrypted home folder with a Phenom 945 and a SSD.

~~~
StavrosK
I'll give it another shot, I've also set old backups to happen daily rather
than continuously, which helps. We shouldn't have to make these workarounds,
though.

It irks me that dropbox is the only one that gets this right :-\

------
zalew
<http://hackerne.ws/item?id=3628324> 2 days ago

------
shadowmint
If you're willing to let them have access to your contact list.

Where have I heard this story before?

~~~
Jagat
It's almost like you've to wait till US wakes up before posting something on
HN, if you want your post to be visible.

[zalew has provided a HN url that shows this news was posted 2 days back and
got 0 comments/upvotes]

------
jakeonthemove
Microsoft is offering 25 GB on SkyDrive - and at least for now, they're not
limiting you to the online interface. I use it with Android, and so far never
needed more than a gigabyte, but you can always register multiple accounts if
you want...

------
eduardordm
I hope the price wars don't affect the reliability of those services. I'm a
heavy user of dropbox and the most important files I have (family photos etc)
are also stored there.

